# [GUIDE][N00B]Step-By-Step ROOT/Update/ROM Instructions for New Bionic Owners (2/4/12)



## tuckmobile (Aug 28, 2011)

*INTRODUCTION*
If you just got a new Bionic but are overwhelmed sorting through tons of conflicting information, this is the post for you! I made these instructions for a friend, and thought I would share with everyone. While there are some tools that can achieve the same results with less effort, I think this method gives you a good understanding of what you are doing. This procedure is currently up-to-date, and will be removed as soon as it becomes old information.

This takes roughly an hour. All your contacts should be synced with google, or exported to your SD card before starting. Backup data in any apps that you consider critical. Anything on your SD card won't get touched. You can always go back to your current setup using the Safestrap so don't worry too hard.

_If you need clarification please get help before proceeding. Likewise, if you see an error, please let me know and I'll fix it._

*DISCLAIMER: I am not responsible for anything that you do to anything. Period.*​
*PREREQUISITES*
These instructions require Windows. I recommend using a laptop rather than a desktop, because you won't be affected in the (unlikely) event the power goes out while you are rooting (assuming your laptop battery is charged). If you don't have a laptop, just don't do this in the middle of a lightning storm while holding a metal rod out of your window.

If your internal or external storage is full, or nearly full, make some space before proceeding. These utilities require some working space. I recommend at least 1.5GB free space, especially on your internal storage.

You must be using the stock 893 version of the Bionic software to use this method. If you just got a new Bionic, chances are that's what you have.

To check your system version, go to Settings -> About Phone.
• If you have System Version 5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US you are all set. Skip ahead to step 1 below.
• If you are on the older stock version (5.5.886), you should accept the OTA (over-the air) update from Verizon to get onto 893 version, and then follow this guide from step 1 below.
• Users with other system versions should use the Pathsaver:

*PATHSAVER*
If you are on another system, you probably need to use the pathsaver to revert to stock 893. Some example situations that require the pathsaver:
• If you are on 5.9.901, but not rooted.
• If you are on any other non-stock and/or leaked version.

Briefly, the pathsaver will revert your phone to 5.5.886, then lead you through installing 5.5.893, rooting, and installing 5.9.901.

If you need help with the pathsaver here are some resources. Please ask questions about pathsaver in one of the threads below. I don't know anything about how it works, or why it didn't work for you, because I've never used it.
• Guide to using pathsaver
• Walkthrough video
• Bionic Path Saver 1-Click Method (Original post)

*ROOT* *NEW!*
Root allows programs to gain full control of your device, unlocking certain functionality.

1) Start with phone fully charged, and disconnected from PC. Disable ZoneAlarm if you use it.

*!!! - ONLY PROCEED WITH A FULLY CHARGED BATTERY - !!!*​
2) On phone, go to Settings -> Applications and turn on "unknown sources". Then go to "Development" and turn on "USB debugging".

3) On PC, download the Tehsusenoh all-in-one zip file (5.90 MB) or get it from the original post. Unzip the entire contents of the zip file, and keep organized.

4) Run TehRoot.bat which you just unzipped. Choose option 1 "Root and 43V3R Root".

5) Next step of the script is installing the drivers. Choose 32-bit or 64-bit according to your PC.

6) Once the drivers are installed, connect phone to computer with your usb cable. On the phone, pull down the notification area, tap on USB connection, and select "Charge Only" mode. (If you get a windows driver error try a different USB cable.)

7) Press "ENTER" on the PC to continue the script. There is a long delay before the script continues (just in case, to allow USB drivers to settle). Just sit back and wait for magic...

*901 UPDATE*
The 901 update includes many fixes and should give you improved performance (changelog).

8) Download Root Check Basic from the market and verify you are rooted before proceeding. If you don't have root, go back and figure out where you messed up. Don't proceed without root!

9) Download the 901 Update onto your phone's external SD card. (Yes, although 893 is in the file name it is actually the update to 901. That's because the patch must be applied to the 893 system. Motorola's naming system is weird).

10) Don't unzip it. Just make sure it is on the SD card.

11) Power down phone. Then hold down BOTH volume buttons, and hit the power button. This will boot you into stock recovery.

12) Select "Recovery" in the menu. (Beware the weird method of navigating the menu. To select Recovery press volume down, then volume up).

13) At the fancy logo, hit BOTH volume buttons.

14) Go to "Apply Update" then select the 901 Update. This will take a while.

15) Reboot. Be patient.

*SAFESTRAP + CUSTOM ROMS*
Safestrap is a CWM recovery program that allows you to toggle between your stock system and your custom ROM. Safestrap calls your stock system the "unsafe" system, because it is dangerous to modify this system. The "safe" system is the system for installing modded ROMs, or doing anything stupid to your phone. Take a moment to read about SafeStrap.

*Don't use another recovery program if you're using Safestrap (e.g. Bionic Bootstrap).*

Custom ROMs will give your phone a different look and feel. Most remove bloatware included in VZW. I recommend trying them all to determine your favorite.

16) Download at least one of these .901-Compatible ROMs onto your phone SD card. (Why not get them all now? Also these ROMs require you to have the 901 update already. Don't install them if you're not on 901.)
• Eclipse v2.1 RC1 (185 MB) (More Info)
• Kin3tx v1.0 Final Signed .901 OTA Compatible (173 MB)
• Liberty3 v2.0 Gold .901 Patched (152 MB)

17) Don't unzip the ROM. Just make sure you remember its location on your phone.

18) Download BionicSafestrap-1-1.0.apk onto your phone. (If that link doesn't work, go to the SafeStrap website.) Then run the APK to install the Safestrap app to your phone. Once the install is finished, press the open button (or open Safestrap from your list of apps). From within the safestrap app, hit the "Install Recovery" button.

19) Reboot. Enjoy dual boot bliss. Press MENU to enter recovery mode (touch button with four squares, to the left of the home button). Green menu = good.

20) While in safestrap recovery (green menu) use the volume buttons to navigate up or down, and the power button as the enter key. First, go to "backup and restore" and backup your stock system. I recommend backing up the webtop also. You can save the backup to internal or external SD card according to your available storage and personal preference. (This is your unsafe backup, and shouldn't be used except in extreme circumstances. Do not restore this backup of your unsafe system to your safe system).

21) Now hit "+++Go Back+++", and go to "Safe Boot Menu" and then "Toggle Safe System". *Safe system must be enabled before continuing.* Don't skip this step.

22) Go to "mounts and storage" menu and format \system. Not as scary as it sounds.

23) Now hit "+++Go Back+++" to leave mounts and storage, and go into "Install zip from sdcard". DON'T GO TO "apply update from sdcard".

24) Go to "choose zip from sdcard" and find the ROM .zip file. DON'T GO TO "apply /sdcard/update.zip".

25) Now hit "+++Go Back+++" and hit "Wipe data/factory reset" and then also "Wipe cache partition".

26) Now go to the "Advanced" menu and "Wipe dalvik cache".

27) Finally, hit "+++Go Back+++" to return to the main recovery menu and select "power off".

28) Wait for power down to finish, then restart your bionic. Be patient, the first boot takes unusually long.

*THEMES*
You can install a theme to change the appearance of your ROM. Be aware that the theme MUST be compatible with your ROM. Themes intended for a particular ROM will not work with other ROMs. Download the theme to your SD card and remember its location.

Best practice is to install a theme immediately after flashing a new ROM, before you've customized anything. Otherwise, wipe cache and dalvik cache at minimum. For some themes a full data wipe may be necessary, it just depends. Some themes (for example [H]on3yScr3am) will do the wipe for you. Read the theme creator's instructions before proceeding.

Before installing a theme, always make a backup! After you're backed up, follow instructions 23-28 above to flash the theme. Be sure to read the preceding paragraph concerning data wiping.

I'm using Kin3tix + [H]on3yScr3am theme by MasturMynd. I like this setup, but you should experiment to find the one that suits you.

*RETURNING TO YOUR STOCK SYSTEM WITH SAFESTRAP*
You now have two systems on your phone thanks to SafeStrap. The "unsafe" system is your stock system. It is called "unsafe" because it is dangerous to flash mods to this system. The "safe" system is the system for installing modded ROMs, or doing anything stupid to your phone. *NEVER FLASH A ROM TO THE UNSAFE SYSTEM. NEVER RESTORE A BACKUP OF YOUR SAFE SYSTEM TO YOUR UNSAFE SYSTEM, OR VICE-VERSA!*

If you want to toggle back to your original stock system follow this procedure:

*!!! - ONLY PROCEED WITH A FULLY CHARGED BATTERY - !!!*​
29) Restart your phone. At the SafeStrap boot screen, press the menu button to enter recovery.

30) Go to the "safe boot menu".

31) Select "Toggle Safe System". Wait a little bit.

32) Select "+++++Go Back+++++", verify that "Safe System is: DISABLED", and then "reboot system now".

You can repeat the same procedure to re-enable your safe system. You are effectively dual-booting two independent systems. You could use one system as a work system, and the other for personal usage.

*FLASHING A DIFFERENT ROM TO YOUR SAFE SYSTEM*
The following instructions assume you've already flashed a ROM to your safe system, but would like to try a different one. *NEVER FLASH A ROM TO THE UNSAFE SYSTEM. NEVER RESTORE A BACKUP OF YOUR SAFE SYSTEM TO YOUR UNSAFE SYSTEM, OR VICE-VERSA!*

*!!! - ONLY PROCEED WITH A FULLY CHARGED BATTERY - !!!*​
33) Download the ROM of your choice to your SD card. For more information see step 16 above.

34) Restart your phone. At the SafeStrap boot screen, press the menu button to enter recovery.

35) Verify that "Safe System is: ENABLED".

36) Go to "backup and restore" and make a backup. I recommend backing-up everything including the webtop and unsafe system. You can save the backup to internal or external SD card according to your available storage and personal preference. The backup will be saved in \Safestrap\Backup.

37) Select "++++Go Back++++" to return to the main recovery menu.

38) Go to "mounts and storage" menu and format \system.

39) Now hit "+++Go Back+++" to leave mounts and storage, and go into "Install zip from sdcard". DON'T GO TO "apply update from sdcard".

40) Go to "choose zip from sdcard" and find the ROM .zip file. DON'T GO TO "apply /sdcard/update.zip".

41) Now hit "+++Go Back+++" and hit "Wipe data/factory reset" and then also "Wipe cache partition".

42) Now go to the "Advanced" menu and "Wipe dalvik cache".

43) Finally, hit "+++Go Back+++" to return to the main recovery menu and select "power off". Wait for power down to finish, then restart your bionic. Be patient, the first boot takes unusually long.

*BACKUP & RESTORE*
Always make a backup before you mess with anything. See steps 34-36 above for backup instructions. Backups are saved in \Safestrap\Backup on the SD card you specify during the backup. Backups are named by time & date of the backup. Backups can be transferred to/from a PC for archival/paranoia purposes.

The restoration process is very simple. Just go to restore, pick a backup, and presto. Remember not to cross safe/un-safe systems (only in extreme circumstances should you mess with your unsafe system. That would be...unsafe). You shouldn't need to format system or wipe data before restoration, but it shouldn't hurt either. The "advanced restore" option will let you restore data but retain your current system. That could be helpful for certain problems, but is an advanced option and isn't usually necessary.

*TETHERING* *NEW!*
Tethering allows you to share your phone's 3G/4G internet connection with your PC or laptop. If you are interested in tethering here are two apps that have been recommended. I don't tether because I like to stay out of trouble... so please ask questions about tethering in another thread! I can't help you with this one.
• USB Tether
• WiFi Tether (More Info)

*NEXT STEPS*
You'll find other mods (.zip) that you can flash using the same procedure. Read carefully before proceeding and always make a backup. Terror_1 has a One Stop Shop, ROMS, MODS, SCRIPTS, TOOLS, ROOT, BOOTSTRAP thread that he keeps up to date with everything you can do.

Finally, if you get cold feet and decide you want to do a complete restore to stock, here is the best guide. I haven't tried it, don't know anything about it, and can't help you with it.

*CREDITS*
A lot of people put in hard work and long hours to make this work. I take no credit, except for making detailed instructions. Please consider donating to these developers.

*AOSP, Motorola, Google* - Droid Bionic Device
*dhacker29* - R3l3AS3D R00T / 43V3R R00T
*DroidModd3rx* - Pathsaver Video
*DroidTh3ory, dhacker29, Mastur Mynd* - Kin3tix ROM
*Kejar31, syaoran12, Jrummy16, Koveleski* - LibertyROM
*Gunnermike53* - Creator of great themes for Eclipse.
*HashCode* - Safestrap
*nitroglycerine33* - Eclipse ROM
*P3Droid* - 1-Click Root, Pathsaver
*Terror_1* - One Stop Shop, ROMS, MODS, SCRIPTS, TOOLS, ROOT, BOOTSTRAP
*tehsusenoh* - Consolidated root method
*Timmy10shoes, CellZealot* - Restore instructions
*Dundee* - All kinds of help...
*Mr.Flipson* - Everything Else...

*Donations*
I didn't do this for donations. But people keep asking. I think it sucks that Paypal charges fees on donations. So if you want to donate, send me a PM and I will send you a link for Serve by American Express. They don't charge fees. Plus, you'll make $10 just for signing up, so you can donate without actually paying any money. Shoot, you'll _make_ money for donating. Additionally, 50% of all donations will be forwarded to active developers (currently I'd like to support dhacker29 and hashcode who are working hard on ICS).

*PLEASE CLICK THE THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED YOU*


----------



## tuckmobile (Aug 28, 2011)

[reserved]


----------



## tuckmobile (Aug 28, 2011)

Instructions have been updated and expanded.


----------



## tuckmobile (Aug 28, 2011)

Instructions have been updated to include easier root method, plus new topics.


----------

